# Vogelsang, sovjet military base



## heeftmeer (Jun 27, 2011)

Deep in the woods, this old russian armee base. We walked along the site for a hole day son there will be more to post later.




super market by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Psycadelic by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Theatrestaircase by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




dreamland by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




gardarobe by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




abandoned shoe by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Winchester (Jun 28, 2011)

Got any more pics of the murals, I wanna see what we missed?


----------



## night crawler (Jun 28, 2011)

Good stuff can't wait to see more, any externals of the place.


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 28, 2011)

Uploading my Flickraccount and the set is still growing on 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626937469633/


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 28, 2011)

and a view more




Russian chef by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




kitchen flowers by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




propaganda by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great - do you know what sort of activity went on here Heeftmeer? (Missiles, logistics, infantry camp?)


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2011)

It was a nuclear missile base with missiles pointed at London and Paris. Nobody in the area knew anything about it until the nineties. Fascinating place, and nice pics Heeftmeer


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 29, 2011)

Spectacular.....more pictures please!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2011)

MOAR!!! 
Fantastic photos, drooling over everyone, fantastic find! Everything ther is so...Soviet!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 30, 2011)

ARGH!!Giant Boots.............. Fantastic photos as always and YES, we want more.....


----------

